# Literary Review of Canada  Endorses Canadian Forces Media Embedding Program



## leroi (28 Apr 2009)

_Literary Review of Canada_, April 1 2009, gives a thumbs-up to Canadian Forces embedded journalist policy. Overall, this is a positive review. I'm confused, though: the author, Christopher Waddell says, "Canadian troops have been fighting in Kandahar *for almost three years * and will be there for at least two more." As I understand it, Canadian Forces have been there since 2002 and not just in Kandahar ... ?

I'll leave it to Canadian Forces members to assess the accuracy of the piece:

Inside the Wire:The Limited But Important Story Told by Embedded Journalism

http://reviewcanada.ca/reviews/2009/04/01/inside-the-wire/


----------



## PMedMoe (28 Apr 2009)

> the death of diplomat Glyn Berry in an IED attack in 2002



Glyn Berry was killed in January 2006.  Typo?


----------



## leroi (28 Apr 2009)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Glyn Berry was killed in January 2006.  Typo?



I think the author's confused some details as you point out, Moe.


----------



## PMedMoe (28 Apr 2009)

leroi said:
			
		

> I think the author's confused some details as you point out, Moe.



Well, his statement about being in *Kandahar* for three years*, isn't incorrect, but yes, we have been in *Afghanistan* longer than that.

*Actually, it's been a bit more than three years now.  I returned in Feb '06.


----------

